# My Budgie likes to ride my cockatiel



## Romper (Oct 18, 2020)

My budgie (Male) likes to crawl on top of my new cockatiel (Female) she squawks at him to get off but he keeps pestering her. Shes only 3 months old and he’s a year. Anyone know why a budgie might do this? He also constantly puts his foot up on her before trying to climb on her, almost like he’s pushing her.


----------



## Smerft85 (May 18, 2019)

Budgies are jerks, that's what is happening! Your budgie is trying to be dominant and or bully your tiel. For the love of birds, please tell me you dont have them caged together?


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Please separate your budgies and the female cockatiel. What your budgies doing is male mating behavior. What a embarrassing harassment.....


----------



## Romper (Oct 18, 2020)

No they are not caged together. Everyday I let my birds out for free flying around the house. When my budgie does this I put him in his cage. I was just wondering why he would do this.


----------



## Smerft85 (May 18, 2019)

Separate playtime, when my budgies started infiltrating my cockatiel cages that was the end of their togetherness. Also how I keep 14 birds of 5 different species alive, for example it would be foolish to let one of my budgies play with my amazon and I'd lose a bird quickly. Your budgie can stress your cockatiel into a heart attack, and if your cockatiel panics and hits your budgie hard enough with a wing it could injure or kill your budgie.


----------

